# Placing Online Order for Guests



## ShortTM (May 13, 2019)

Is guest services able to place or assist a guest with placing an online order? I had a older guest looking for an item that I couldn't find on MyWork but was able to locate on the Target App on my Zebra. It said something about delivery being the only option available. I have her the DPCI for it and said I'm not 100% sure but I think guest services can help you order this product online if you would like. Really hoping I didn't send the guest up there only to be told they can't do it.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 13, 2019)

If you gave the guest the DPCI, Guest Services should be able to order it using the myCheckout Device.


----------



## allnew2 (May 13, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Is guest services able to place or assist a guest with placing an online order? I had a older guest looking for an item that I couldn't find on MyWork but was able to locate on the Target App on my Zebra. It said something about delivery being the only option available. I have her the DPCI for it and said I'm not 100% sure but I think guest services can help you order this product online if you would like. Really hoping I didn't send the guest up there only to be told they can't do it.


They should would mycheckout and also fitting room and electronics should have one too


----------



## Anelmi (May 13, 2019)

Absolutely GS can (and should) do it for the guest.


----------



## ShortTM (May 13, 2019)

Great, thank you @allnew2 and @Anelmi!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2019)

Let guests know when you do it they automatically get free shipping in the fastest speed we have for that product


----------



## RedcardReba (May 14, 2019)

Our one working mycheckout device is now up front for line busting.  Let's hope the get stuff fixed before it gets busy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2019)

I still think I’m missing something about linebusting with MCO. how is it any faster or better than just opening a lane? (Assuming it’s not like Black Friday and all the lanes are open)


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Let guests know when you do it they automatically get free shipping in the fastest speed we have for that product



it's free standard shipping. there's still an upcharge to express shipping.


----------



## Times Up (May 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I still think I’m missing something about linebusting with MCO. how is it any faster or better than just opening a lane? (Assuming it’s not like Black Friday and all the lanes are open)


My take is that you're giving "the appearance" that the lines have decreased because you're cherry picking off the guests that have just a few items and are paying with a card.

Also, you you can do a few guests and leave. On a register, you can get stuck for 20 minutes or more, easily.

Otherwise, I am having a hard time seeing the superiority of the MCO.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> it's free standard shipping. there's still an upcharge to express shipping.


I’ve compared. It says standard but it’s actually express.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (May 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I still think I’m missing something about linebusting with MCO. how is it any faster or better than just opening a lane? (Assuming it’s not like Black Friday and all the lanes are open)


It’s great for the guest with 3 mychecheckout friendly items, who is paying with a card that they are 100% sure that they know the pin, and is kind and cooperative when the app crashes and you have to take them to a register. Super speedy


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve compared. It says standard but it’s actually express.



it takes 7-10 days, so it's standard shipping


----------



## Llamanatee (May 14, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Is guest services able to place or assist a guest with placing an online order? I had a older guest looking for an item that I couldn't find on MyWork but was able to locate on the Target App on my Zebra. It said something about delivery being the only option available. I have her the DPCI for it and said I'm not 100% sure but I think guest services can help you order this product online if you would like. Really hoping I didn't send the guest up there only to be told they can't do it.


Make sure your store has working My Checkout Devices.

Mine doesn't and hasn't in at least 5 months.


----------



## A234 (May 14, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> it takes 7-10 days, so it's standard shipping



I ordered something for a guest today and it was 2-day shipping.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> It’s great for the guest with 3 mychecheckout friendly items, who is paying with a card that they are 100% sure that they know the pin, and is kind and cooperative when the app crashes and you have to take them to a register. Super speedy


This made me laugh lol


REDcardJJ said:


> it takes 7-10 days, so it's standard shipping





A234 said:


> I ordered something for a guest today and it was 2-day shipping.


Yeah it’s almost always 2 day for me too


----------



## JohnSith373 (May 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah it’s almost always 2 day for me too


Majority of Target.com items are 2-day shipping with a few exceptions are 4-7 days.


----------



## HLN13 (May 15, 2019)

You can order from the new price scanners. We don’t even really use the MyCheckous anymore, they’re pretty cumbersome compared to the price scanners. They work like an iPad and have an attached card reader. Much easier. Just take the guest to a price scanner if you have the new ones.


----------



## Logo (May 16, 2019)

Can't wait for these. Long overdue!


----------



## buliSBI (May 16, 2019)

Make sure they have email


----------



## HLN13 (May 16, 2019)

buliSBI said:


> Make sure they have email


Check with leaders but most have no issue with you using their email. I’ve used mine before in a pinch, as long as the guest is okay with it and doesn’t need a receipt it doesn’t really matter


----------



## buliSBI (May 16, 2019)

JUST FOR A GIGGLE...Give them the DPCI 245-03-1002 to take up to Guest Service. LOL


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 16, 2019)

You can also order for OPU at other stores through my Checkout.


----------



## Rycie (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a question about this online ordering thing. I looked on the target app on the mydevice and it says unavailable to ship to your zip code, but I can see that a store nearby has it. Would the mycheckout be able to override that for the guest and ship it to their house even though they couldn't order it online themselves? I had a guest call in earlier today wondering if there was a way they could do that. I simply transferred them to guest services, But didn't follow up so that I would know for next time. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alabama504 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rycie said:


> I have a question about this online ordering thing. I looked on the target app on the mydevice and it says unavailable to ship to your zip code, but I can see that a store nearby has it. Would the mycheckout be able to override that for the guest and ship it to their house even though they couldn't order it online themselves? I had a guest call in earlier today wondering if there was a way they could do that. I simply transferred them to guest services, But didn't follow up so that I would know for next time. Thanks for your help!



I was wondering about this also!


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rycie said:


> I have a question about this online ordering thing. I looked on the target app on the mydevice and it says unavailable to ship to your zip code, but I can see that a store nearby has it. Would the mycheckout be able to override that for the guest and ship it to their house even though they couldn't order it online themselves? I had a guest call in earlier today wondering if there was a way they could do that. I simply transferred them to guest services, But didn't follow up so that I would know for next time. Thanks for your help!


Yes . I’ve done it . It will give you the option to put the guest mailing address


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Yes . I’ve done it . It will give you the option to put the guest mailing address


I’ve never seen this work. It just isn’t available to ship usually


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve never seen this work. It just isn’t available to ship usually


I’ve had guest in the store wanting items that we didn’t have and they would pay for it with my checkout and ship it to their house .


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> I’ve had guest in the store wanting items that we didn’t have and they would pay for it with my checkout and ship it to their house .


That’s not what the poster meant. They meant can we override “unavailable to ship” items and ship them. We cannot.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s not what the poster meant. They meant can we override “unavailable to ship” items and ship them. We cannot.


Then I miss understood. Sorry . Then you are correct


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 13, 2020)

REDcardJJ said:


> it takes 7-10 days, so it's standard shipping


I had 2 separate guests order with MCO on Wednesday it said it would be delivered Saturday.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 13, 2020)

Rycie said:


> I have a question about this online ordering thing. I looked on the target app on the mydevice and it says unavailable to ship to your zip code, but I can see that a store nearby has it. Would the mycheckout be able to override that for the guest and ship it to their house even though they couldn't order it online themselves? I had a guest call in earlier today wondering if there was a way they could do that. I simply transferred them to guest services, But didn't follow up so that I would know for next time. Thanks for your help!



No not possible. They could go to the store themselves and get it but we can’t override things like that.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Absolutely GS can (and should) do it for the guest.


Because GS has so much free time. GS at my store is swamped from open to close. No one on the sales floor will log into the phones. They won't use the Zebra to look up items at another store. It is like pulling teeth to get them to pick up reshop. Style SHOULD have an MCO to assist guests. Tech SHOULD have a MCO to assist guests. "Team Culture" seems to have forgotten GS at my store.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 14, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> Because GS has so much free time. GS at my store is swamped from open to close. No one on the sales floor will log into the phones. They won't use the Zebra to look up items at another store. It is like pulling teeth to get them to pick up reshop. Style SHOULD have an MCO to assist guests. Tech should have a MCO to assist guests. "Team Culture" seems to have forgotten GS at my store.


We have a mobile checkout in tech for just those occasions  when we are busy or we need to ship something to a guest like a bike.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2020)

Rycie said:


> I have a question about this online ordering thing. I looked on the target app on the mydevice and it says unavailable to ship to your zip code, but I can see that a store nearby has it. Would the mycheckout be able to override that for the guest and ship it to their house even though they couldn't order it online themselves? I had a guest call in earlier today wondering if there was a way they could do that. I simply transferred them to guest services, But didn't follow up so that I would know for next time. Thanks for your help!


No, my checkout can not over ride unavailable to ship.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 14, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> We have a mobile checkout in tech for just those occasions  when we are busy or we need to ship something to a guest like a bike.


I wish our tech would do that.  You rock!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> I wish our tech would do that.  You rock!


I have a tm who carry’s the MCO & work in tech.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 15, 2020)

The mco has been a blessing when mobile has a family cluttered around our mini boat and none of our registers are six feet compliant.  I usually start checking people out on either the soundbar desk in tv valley or where we have our bose cabinet  since its got nothing on top.


----------

